# Health Related Facts About Electronic Cigarettes



## ET

see this thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/health-related-facts-about-electronic-cigarettes.1148/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

http://info-electronic-cigarette.com/do-e-cigs-cause-mold-in-the-lungs/ just for your information.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Puff&Pass said:


> http://info-electronic-cigarette.com/do-e-cigs-cause-mold-in-the-lungs/ just for your information.



Cool read that and thanks. Just goes to show, clean your gear regularly, and don't vape on any atty that's been sitting for a few days without cleaning it first

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Werner Beukes

Thanks for the info guys! Great to know these things!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## WillieRoux



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirk

Thought this to be quite cool 

http://www.bdlive.co.za/life/health...es-safer-than-tobacco-says-vitality-institute

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker

L


ET said:


> see this thread
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/health-related-facts-about-electronic-cigarettes.1148/


Link is dead in the clouds. Any fresh links?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taahir Adams

Hi peeps I'm fairy new to this and I found this video... please check it out... @Silver

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Taahir Adams said:


> Hi peeps I'm fairy new to this and I found this video... please check it out... @Silver
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk




Thanks @Taahir Adams
Will check it out after VapeCon 
We just working hard now to get all the last bits and pieces in place

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Taahir Adams said:


> Hi peeps I'm fairy new to this and I found this video... please check it out... @Silver
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



Great video, thanks for sharing. 35 parts per million, below occupational health hazard limit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Taahir Adams

Silver said:


> Thanks @Taahir Adams
> Will check it out after VapeCon
> We just working hard now to get all the last bits and pieces in place


@Silver jus tryna get my head around some kinds of facts against vape haters

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taahir Adams

Andre said:


> Great video, thanks for sharing. 35 parts per million, below occupational health hazard limit.


No prob pro anytime see you at Vapecon @Andre @Silver Keep on Vaping

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Monday11September2017
http://news.sky.com/story/e-cigaret...ne-may-increase-risk-of-heart-attack-11030500

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Willyza said:


> Monday11September2017
> http://news.sky.com/story/e-cigaret...ne-may-increase-risk-of-heart-attack-11030500



No link in the article to the actual study = bullshit 

I can also write an article say "study by scientists in Sweden" bla bla bla. If I can't link to the study, then it's BS. I didn't even read the rest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Willyza

came across this :-

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Willyza

*UK Government must stop overlooking '95% less harmful' e-cigarettes, say MPs*
A parliamentary committee has said that the government should reconsider its policy towards e-cigarettes, which could save lives.

https://news.sky.com/story/governme...95-less-harmful-e-cigarettes-say-mps-11474160

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches

Truth can be deceiving...

"Propylene glycol (PG) is used in antifreeze!"

Makes it sound dangerous doesn't it?

Do you know what the main ingredient in antifreeze is?

Water!




curtesy of https://vaepworld.com

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches

please tell ma again that vaping is bad for kids...
https://www.greenwichtime.com/news/...g-on-young-people-s-skulls-Phone-14024660.php

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mayajhon

Thanks for the awesome information.
Keep it up!


----------



## lesvaches

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/82508/study-smokers-who-vape-daily-are-more-likely-to-quit/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Vaping vs Smoking vs IQOS: Which is Least Harmful?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

FYi............

https://news.sky.com/story/us-repor...id-alarming-rise-in-severe-illnesses-11792533

https://news.sky.com/story/vaping-what-you-need-to-know-about-e-cigarettes-11792707


----------



## lesvaches

*Teen blames collapsed lung on vaping; CDC investigates cases across U.S.*

"The American Vaping Association issued a statement saying in part, "the evidence continues to point to street-bought vaping cartridges containing THC or synthetic drugs as being the cause of these illnesses.”"

https://www.theindychannel.com/news...g-on-vaping-cdc-investigates-cases-across-u-s

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

*Long-term vaping 'far safer than smoking' says 'landmark' study*

https://www.nhs.uk/news/heart-and-lungs/long-term-vaping-far-safer-than-smoking-says-landmark-study/

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

What tf is wrong with you guys - vape , don't vape you gonna die anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

https://www.rollingstone.com/cultur...thc-vapes-cdc-vaping-health-alert-875931/amp/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches

After criticism, CDC gives clear vaping warning: Avoid THC, e-cigs bought 'off the street'

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-thc-e-cigarettes-sold-off-street/2164188001/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Willyza

and then we have this eish

https://news.sky.com/story/doctors-...eenager-suffers-catastrophic-illness-11859638

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Very sad news. However, one must keep in mind that vaping is a Risk Reduction tool, not Risk Elimination. There are risks involved in vaping, but so far shown to be far lees than smoking.

There will always be sensitivities and allergies, but this affects a very small minority of the population.

If vaping in its entirety were to be banned because of this low level people presenting with adverse reactions, they might as well ban all medication as all medication carries sensitivity and allergy warnings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

This just makes me beyond befok

https://m.health24.com/Medical/Stop...our-heart-than-smoking-think-again-20191112-2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> This just makes me beyond befok
> 
> https://m.health24.com/Medical/Stop...our-heart-than-smoking-think-again-20191112-2



We have to be careful to not renounce every negative report just because we support vaping. Who's to say they're not on to something? I just wish the media would stop reporting every single negative research.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> We have to be careful to not renounce every negative report just because we support vaping. Who's to say they're not on to something? I just wish the media would stop reporting every single negative research.



I have stopped reading every article. It just makes me angry and sad of the whole corruption of the whole media. Not saying that they are bought or anything. But the journalists are distorting the truth just to make their click quota for the month. The more people who read their articles, the better it looks for the bosses. Regardless of the contents.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tai

I have been vaping now for 7 years. I have to have a pretty full on medical for my job every 2 years. The last one was last month. Im 43 years old. Resting heart rate 47, cholesterol 4.2, blood sugar 2.8, blood pressure 117/75. Doc says I should hit triple digits lol. 

I train a few days a week and generally try to eat fairly healthy. Never cough or short of breath. 

It will take a lot to convince me that vaping is in any way comparable to smoking cigarettes as far as health goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> We have to be careful to not renounce every negative report just because we support vaping. Who's to say they're not on to something? I just wish the media would stop reporting every single negative research.


I agree @Hooked , and with @Adephi and @Tai as well, we know it’s not 100% safe. Even the Specialist Physician and Neurologist could not fault me vaping while hospitalized, after hourly checks vaping one day and not the next. No definitive difference in vitals detected, so both happy. Went from not being able to climb 14 stairs without resting half way up, to 87% lung capacity, almost same as “ normal “ person, although my lungs are “older” than me due to smoking.

What gets me however is the following quotes:

from "very preliminary studies" , (understandable, but speculation then)
a "very small sample size", (could be)
while the cholesterol study couldn't draw a direct cause-and-effect relationship. (So utter speculation)
It's an association, but you can't say which is coming first," (So utter speculation)
If it’s not been proven to be so, why start of with a headline like this article has, it’s pure speculation. It just seems to me that every doctor on this planet now wants to be in the news and linked with how bad vaping is, and I cringe because of some of the statements made. Heck, just read the info sheet on some of the pills that are prescribed if you want a sleepless night, but at least that is factual, at least I hope so.

I’m starting to also skip these articles, never seen so many supposed intellectuals shovel so much sh1t in such a short time, and some/most of them are clueless on the subject.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## kkemc

Comparing the traditional cigarette, Vaping is Healthy. that is sensible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

